# I have a secret :) :)



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I already told you before, but Congrats :chili: :chili: So you're going to bring this baby to visit it's Auntie Andrea?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Gena!!! That's awesome!!!
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-I think Auntie Andrea will have to come for a visit in Fargo sometime  :biggrin: Thanks!!



> I already told you before, but Congrats :chili: :chili: So you're going to bring this baby to visit it's Auntie Andrea?[/B]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Gena!!!! :chili: :chili: How exciting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I know! Now I definitely have a reason to, not that I didn't before, but I want to see this baby after he/she is born :wub: ..so I'll have to mark my calendar for spring time next year?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Gena I already told you in a PM but CONGRATS! :chili: I know you are very excited. :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I should be due around Jan. 13th! :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow - it couldn't get clearer than that - I remember in the "dark ages" those things would turn a weird shade of pink and you weren't sure if it was pink, pinkish, kinda blue, blueish - anyone remember what I am talking about ..

Congrats - Kosmo is going to be a big Brother !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations Gena! Everyone, that's why you didn't see margaritas in our hands when Gena visited last weekend! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwwwwww gena!!! congrats *HUGS*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: HOW EXCITING!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: CONGRATULATIONS! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Congratulations Gena! Everyone, that's why you didn't see margaritas in our hands when Gena visited last weekend! :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


quite frankly - i had wondered why there were no margaritas in sight - but i didn't wonder that deep..


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :wub: CONGRATS!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :wub: How thrilling!! Start your pregnancy journal right away!! Get ready for some weird dreams!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!!

Congratulations, Gena :chili: :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I know that you must be extremely excited. Enjoy your pregnancy for all the good and the bad (ie. morning sickness). It is all so worth it! (in my opinion, which doesn't mean much)


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I'm so happy for you. you would be a great mom :chili:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kosmo is going to have to start sporting some "big brother" duds! I think there should be a big SM baby shower. How much fun would that be!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-you're so sweet! :wub: 

Kosmo is going to be an an awesome brother-he has been around babies and he's really gentle and sweet around them :wub: 



> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kosmo is going to have to start sporting some "big brother" duds! I think there should be a big SM baby shower. How much fun would that be![/B]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW Gena, thats wonderful news!!!!
I am so happy for you.
Congratulations :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Congrats Gena! Kosmo is going to be a big brother :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very happy for you. Babies are so much fun. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:aktion033: :chili: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!






Joy


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

That is so exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow!!! What wonderful news!!! Congrats and Best Wishes  :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW!!

CONGRATS!! HOW EXCITING! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Congrats!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What SWEET News......Congratulations!!!!! There is nothing sweeter than a little baby to cuddle and hold!!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



*OH WHAT WONDERFUL NEwS!!! I am SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOO happy for you.
congratulations!!!congratulations!!!congratulations!!!congratulations!!!

:w00t: :w00t: I'm all excited, what must you feel like!*


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Once again, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Kosmo will be a great big brother! 

Does Peter still look like this :w00t: :new_shocked: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha! Ha! Well, I'm really tired, I have heartburn and my boobs are really sore-how's that for TMI? :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks all-you're all so sweet :biggrin: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=576533
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS :chili: :chili: :chili: How exciting . Sarah


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Peter is not quite as shocked and is actually being quite sweet! :wub: I'm just so excited-I know it's early still but I just can't wait. It was easy to be in shock for both of us-first time we tried to conceive and bam  



> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Once again, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Kosmo will be a great big brother!
> 
> Does Peter still look like this :w00t: :new_shocked:
> 
> ...


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! That's wonderful news!!! :chili: :aktion033: Congratulations!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's hubby and I for those who haven't seen a picture :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Gena.. What WONDERFUL! WONFERFUL! news!!! I am so thrilled for you!!! I just know you're gonna make a terrific mommy!!


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats on the wonderful news ! ! ! ! ! :chili:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! :chili: :chili: That's great. 
I know exactly how excited you are. Our due dates are about 20 days apart :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Fun-we can compare stories as we go through it :biggrin: Through PM's of course  
Congrats to you!!



> Congratulations!! :chili: :chili: That's great.
> I know exactly how excited you are. Our due dates are about 20 days apart :biggrin:[/B]


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That's sooo exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Looks like I won't be the only one not drinking at the picnic. I'm so excited for you. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. It is such a grand time. It really is, even with the morning sickness.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Gena, I have already told you about a million times but I am SO happy for you and Peter! I know you will both be GREAT parents!!! I cant stop smiling for you!! I told Paul and he was also very happy for the two of you! He said "Congrats!!!" :wub: :grouphug: 

Take care of yourself!! (I know, I know, I sound like your mommy! LOL) :innocent:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your husband.  You don't know how lucky you are to be able to get pregnant so easily...Hubby and I have been trying for over 2 years WITH fertility drugs, and have only managed one pregnancy that ended in a miscarriage at 6wks. I wish the best and healthiest pregnancy for you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I do consider us very lucky :biggrin: 

I'm so sorry hon! :grouphug: 



> Congratulations to you and your husband.  You don't know how lucky you are to be able to get pregnant so easily...Hubby and I have been trying for over 2 years WITH fertility drugs, and have only managed one pregnancy that ended in a miscarriage at 6wks. I wish the best and healthiest pregnancy for you.[/B]


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh my goodness! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Gena, I'm so excited for you. I can't wait to see if its a boy or girl, Congrats


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

*OK this is really really weird.* When I came on a few minutes ago. I saw Krystals post about not feeling well, but I thought it was your post. And I started typing my reply and in it was asking if you could be preggers. Then I previewed and realized it was Krystal's post not yours....and then I open this to find you ARE pregnant. OMG, that was so weird.

Anyway...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oooh-that's creepy :huh: Thanks! :biggrin: 



> *OK this is really really weird.* When I came on a few minutes ago. I saw Krystals post about not feeling well, but I thought it was your post. And I started typing my reply and in it was asking if you could be preggers. Then I previewed and realized it was Krystal's post not yours....and then I open this to find you ARE pregnant. OMG, that was so weird.
> 
> Anyway...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting.[/B]


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats, Gena!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I knew it the second I saw your post title!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

GENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations, girl!!! Kosmo will be a fabulous big brother!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations Gena and Peter and Kosmo!! I've been thinking about you and wondering if you were still planning on this summer! What wonderful news for you. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

[attachment=37297:congrats014.gif]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :aktion033: 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

CONGRATS! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is wonderful!!! Congratulations!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Gena! Your little family is growing . . .


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations... how exciting for you ... that's wonderful news!!!


Leslie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: YAAAY 

how exciting...congrats :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hooray for babies!! Congrats on your pregnancy!!! You and your family must be so thrilled! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hooray for babies!! Congrats on your pregnancy!!! You and your family must be so thrilled! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

omgosh that is so exciting!! Congratulations!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, gena! i'm so happy for you! :grouphug: :chili:


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

:shocked: :thumbsup: :hump:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! 
I have not been on SM for a while and I was just stopping by your profile and this is what I see!!!
OMG!! 
I am so happy for you Gena!!! :dothewave: 
:chili: :chili: :chili: 
when is the little blessing due???

WOW
this is so cool!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

OMG! That IS a really fun secret...

Congratulations!!! Have a good and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

CONGRATS GENA!! :chili: :sHa_banana:


----------

